# Tractor loader or skid steer?



## farmerdale (Jun 29, 2015)

Looking for something to work around the farm. Tractor with loader would work for other things rake-bale but have other tractor for that already. Or skid steer for chores like manure etc. I have a 3010 JD but only has one hyd. Outlet would run a loader but couldn't do anything else that needs hyd. Leaning more towards skid steer for moving bales yard work level rock push snow.


----------



## Markwright (Dec 21, 2014)

*add a hydraulic outlet,*

you can add 2 more hydraulic outlets to the 3010. gonna have to run reinforced front rims with a loader, btw.

talk to your local JD mechanic or dealer.

skid steer works better if your working under roofs....depending on your buildings.

4wd tractor is definitely more versatile...runs a lot faster than a skid steer.




farmerdale said:


> Looking for something to work around the farm. Tractor with loader would work for other things rake-bale but have other tractor for that already. Or skid steer for chores like manure etc. I have a 3010 JD but only has one hyd. Outlet would run a loader but couldn't do anything else that needs hyd. Leaning more towards skid steer for moving bales yard work level rock push snow.


----------



## farmerdale (Jun 29, 2015)

Ya but 3010 has a Aftermarket wide front under it (swarartz) looks really light built. What would be a good skid steer to look for? Something pretty good sized but would like to keep it under 15K


----------



## Markwright (Dec 21, 2014)

Bobcat is likely the best.
CAT should be decent too.

depends on what's common there....Dealer support is a big deal.



farmerdale said:


> Ya but 3010 has a Aftermarket wide front under it (swarartz) looks really light built. What would be a good skid steer to look for? Something pretty good sized but would like to keep it under 15K


----------

